# pkg_add in minimum install



## qatanah (May 6, 2011)

Hi,

I just installed FreeBSD 8.2 and did a minimum install. How do I update my pkg_add command? I don't see the progress value/percent. I also don't have man page for it.

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2011)

qatanah said:
			
		

> How do I update my pkg_add command? I don't see the progress value/percent.


pkg_add(1) is part of the base OS, if you update that pkg_add will be updated too (when needed).



> I also don't have man page for it.


The minimal install doesn't install the man pages.

No worries, just update your system and everything (including man pages) will be installed. Use freebsd-update(8) or the 'old fashioned' way by csup(1) and building world.


----------



## hassu (May 22, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> pkg_add(1) is part of the base OS, if you update that pkg_add will be updated too (when needed).
> 
> 
> The minimal install doesn't install the man pages.
> ...



The question was, how to update the pkg_add command, so that it loads the latest software from the ftp sites? 

I have installed KDE 4.6.3 from x11/kde4 and now if I use [cmd=]pkg_add -r software[/cmd] will the software from packages be up to date too?

I have FreeBSD 8.2 installation, fresh, and the ports is up to date but how about this pkg_add thing, is it too up to date?

I'm just wondering, because I started to install [cmd=]pkg_add -r irssi[/cmd] and it tried to fetch older Perl 5.1 version to my machine. I cancelled the pkg_add install and went to irc/irssi and installed it from there. Now the BSD did not fetch Perl 5.1 in, because I already HAD 5.12 on my machine.

So, how do I update the pkg_add system, so it installs too the same versions than it does from the ports tree?

Do you understand?


----------



## caesius (May 22, 2011)

Since you're running 8.2-RELEASE, pkg_add(1) will look for packages compiled for 8.2-RELEASE. These packages will never be updated; they are simply what was available when 8.2-RELEASE was released. You can override where pkg_add(1) looks for packages, and although you shouldn't technically do this unless you are tracking a development branch, it should work (I've always done it anyway).

`# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All[/url]`

Adjust the path if you're using amd64. You may want to add this to root's .cshrc.

This will cause pkg_add(1) to look for packages built for 8-STABLE. Most of the packages will be recent but occasionally you'll have to use ports if you want the absolute latest version of something. Google "PACKAGESITE". The first few hits explain this in detail.

Also have a read of the handbook sections on package management. http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 23, 2011)

And understand that these questions have been answered on these forums _*dozens*_ of times already. Try using the search function once in a while.


----------

